# Stone Harbor Thurs & Fri



## Buck Puck (Jun 21, 2004)

Heading up to Stone Harbor tomorrow. Plan is to fish Thurs & Fri. Will probably just hit the beaches with clams, squid & artificials. I was thinking of wading over near the bridge (betwen SH & Wildwood Crest). My father says the bridge has been packed with fisherman the past week or so. 

Love to hear how it's been or any tips.

Happy Holidays.


----------



## Smicky (Aug 28, 2002)

*Stone Harbor-reply to Buck Puck*

Buck Puck- I have fished a couple times in the Avalon/Stone Harbor beaches. I missed a big blitz about two weeks ago on 85th Street in Avalon. There were several blitzes during the week of mainly stripers and an occassional big blue fish. The point in Stone Harbor is always good. Stick with the clam and plastic storms.


----------



## Buck Puck (Jun 21, 2004)

*Point question*

Smicky:

Thanks-when you fish the Point in SH do you fish the beach or walk out on the rocks to fish the inlet?


----------



## Smicky (Aug 28, 2002)

*Stone Harbor Fishing*

To Buck Puck- I am not exactly sure where you mean when you say the rocks on the point. I drive to the far end of the point, and fish anywhere along that area. You may be thinking of the north end of Avalon, 8th Street jetty?
Good luck, let me know how you did. I'm heading down black Friday.


----------



## Buck Puck (Jun 21, 2004)

Hit the beaches last Thurs & Fri. Drove to the end of the island & just walked out on the beach (126th St?). Thurs. was nice & warm but a bit windy & the water was a litle rough. Was a fair # of guys out fishing with 2 guys throwing metal near me-neither had any luck. I fished from 9:30-noon and had several bites but no luck getting them to the beach. All bites were on clams. One was pretty nice-I was walking out of the water after casting when I noticed my other rod going off. I then watch the sand spike start to tip over & I started running as the rod shot out towards the water. I grabbed it & there was a nice fish on. I fought it for a minute & then it got off. Love to know what it was-didn't get a view of it but I was pretty bummed.

Fri was beautiful on the beach but much colder. Water was like a pond. Fished from 9:00 am to 11:00. Tried clams, squid & various Hopkins & Spoons-not one bite.

Had a nice visit but wish I could have brought that fish in on Thurs. Heading to Hatteras after X-Mas.


----------



## Smicky (Aug 28, 2002)

*Stone Harbor beaches*

Buck, Sorry you missed that fish. I also would have loved to have heard what it was. Do you remember what the tide was then? I have never had that happen to me but I can see how it would. I fished this past Sat. and Sunday on the point back to the beach where the catarmarans are kept. Had one bite on clam Sat. about 4PM but that was it. I did not see anyone catch a fish. Keep in touch.


----------



## Buck Puck (Jun 21, 2004)

*Stone Harbor*

High tide last Thurs & Fri was around 7:30 am so I was fishing an outgoing tide-couple hours after high tide which probably didn't help. I was fishing right on the beach in front of the catamarans too. More fishermen then I recall seeing in SH. I did speak with a guy who drove up to me that said last Tues was a good day-lots of birds chaising baitfish on that stretch of beach & lots of small stripers & decent blues being caught (according to him). Another..."you shoulda been here yesterday" story...


----------

